# USPS news release



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

A senior official for the US Postal Service today announced a sharp increase in postal activity. "We are not really sure what has caused recent activity. Significant in this current rise in business is the increased use of our Priority Mail service." When pushed for details the official refused to speculate on the underlying causes. "Again, we are at a loss to attribute any specific cause to this recent rise in activity. Our volume has approached that of traffic we normally associate with the Holiday season. We have referred the mater to the Department of Homeland Security for further evaluation." When a call was place to the DHS they declined to comment.

_____
rm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Making our world a better place, one little box at a time.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Making our world a better place, one little box at a time.


Some of us go with bigger boxes, but that's OK Klugsie we still let you play. :r

-Matt-


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

You know it's bad when you have to start a budget for USPS payments


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's the quality of the box that matter's. Meet Shannon from Cuba. She loves cigar smokers and is real interested in meeting Hungsolo.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's the quality of the box that matter's. Meet Shannon from Cuba. She loves cigar smokers and is real interested in meeting Hungsolo.


Now that's a quality post....thanks amigo!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

shannon, what a great cuban name ! :r


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

That's one hot Cuban.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Dave! You ash bucket! You shouldn't do that to a 49 year old married male. I have enough frustration in my life.  

The little shells look like little white coffee beans. Makes me feel like an amorous Jaun Valdez.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

mr.c said:


> shannon, what a great cuban name ! :r


short for shannonecita


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Cheaper by the dozen


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Cheaper by the dozen


The shannons???? OK order me a dozen then. :r


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> The shannons???? OK order me a dozen then. :r


Put me up for a shannonsplit!!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Put me up for a shannonsplit!!


right down the middle.... :r


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

does the box come with a code? Is it on the back? does it come varnished. Any which way you like it.... I wanna get it hot.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> does the box come with a code? Is it on the back? does it come varnished. Any which way you like it.... I wanna get it hot.


 :tpd: Depravation..... bear with me please.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh...what was the topic of this thread? I seem to have lost my concentration. 



Nevermind.


Scott"distractedbyshineyobjects"M


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> It's the quality of the box that matter's. Meet Shannon from Cuba. She loves cigar smokers and is real interested in meeting Hungsolo.


Hmmm, send her to me! I promise to post a review and tell you how she smoked :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> It's the quality of the box that matter's. Meet Shannon from Cuba. She loves cigar smokers and is real interested in meeting Hungsolo.


Hungsolo has Molly. Shannon is going to be disappointed.

Below is Amelia from the Dominican Republic. I am of the opinion that 3 different women the caliber of Amelia are preferable to one Shannon.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Hungsolo has Molly. Shannon is going to be disappointed.
> 
> Below is Amelia from the Dominican Republic. I am of the opinion that 3 different women the caliber of Amelia are preferable to one Shannon.


I must concur Matt


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

And this is Bunwhalla, a Maori tribeswoman from the southernmost tip of New Zealand. She likes windsurfing, kayaking, long walks on the beach, and sticking things in her face.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

MOM!! What are you doing on CS?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

:r :r :r I'm still on the floor! You guys are something else!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

As much of a thread jack that this has become -- this is serious guys! :r 

_____
rm


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

wow, one eyed cubans are hot looking!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Matt you may have me there. But the savoring would be so brief .....


----------

